# 2014 MRCR King Of the Road



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

C'mon out


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

This Saturday is the day....roads will be clear and Kings will be crowned!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

What has the turnout been like so far this season in the classes. I know 17.5 TC is usually hit or miss there, but what about VTA? Seems like things have been pretty quiet on their forums and pages, hopefully its bc everyone is too busy racing. 

Trying to decide what races to hit this weekend. Thanks


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

A couple weeks ago it think I recall at least 5 TC and a handful of VTA's. I heard there will be TC and VTA guys coming from Fort Wayne this weekend since their track is having the BRL race this weekend. There should be a good group.

The 12th scale guys from FW will be here to.


----------



## rctrkr911 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gonna be fun meeting some new racers at the king of the road
Come on out and get your on road fix!!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Jonsey,

Yeah, our racers are not very active on these threads. Me neither unfortunately.

But Today..is King of the Road Day!

Something new we're trying is LIVE RC. We've tried in the past, but haven't had the best of luck getting it to work.

However, today, I think I may luck out!

Take a gander here:
http://live.liverc.com/101-Michiana_RC_Raceway/


----------

